# Chicken quarters and tripe RAW feeding



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the raw feeders


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.fotodanes.com/diet.htm
This is a website to get you started, This is A great dane breeder who Is very nice and helpful...At the end of the page is a mountain of websites to also check out and get you started.
If you are going to do Raw I believe you have to do one or the other. Kibble digests at a different rate than Raw causing your dog to have some digestion problems.
The best way I've read to start raw is COLD TURKEY...just switch them over with something easier to digest like Chicken Quarters, and each week add a new meat source while keeping their staple something like Chicken Quarters. This is to make sure there are no reactions with the meat used, as well as going easy on their stomachs.
Most people feed raw outside because of the mess, They just put a Chicken Quarter in their food bowl. Read ALL you can before starting Any new diet because with something like RAW you could easily not get your golden enough nutrition. Organ Meat, Different types of meat, eggs, cottage cheese...etc... are all things that most people add in their dogs raw diet. On the Site I have provided are some menu options for raw feeders...Hope this helps!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I also wanted to add many people have trouble getting their dogs to eat raw especially if they have been eating kibble their entire lives, I'm not sure you will have this problem with a puppy but most find it best to do the tough love...Give them up to 3-4days and usually by the 3rd day your Pup will be looking at that Quarter like he hasnt ate in years lol


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know anything about anything really, but I give Bruno both kibble and raw. He gets a mix of Castor and Pollux Ultramix and Organix and then I put some ground beef on at his dinner meal (he gets a dollop of yogurt in the morning). I also give him a chicken wing every other day and a meaty bone on the other days. I did see that someone in my area is starting an Oma's...whatever that food is co-op, so if we can get a good price on that I may give that a try. Anyway, we've had no problems with mixing kibble and raw, in fact, he's thriving on it.

I would like to eventually switch him over to 100% raw, but I'm more comfortable with the kibble until I've researched it more completely.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dogs get chicken leg quarters maybe 2 dinners per week. The ones I buy are HUGE and make up an entire meal for mine.

As far as liver and beef tripe daily, I would say probably no. Liver is very rich and given too much can cause some tummy upset. Also make sure you are talking about GREEN tripe, not the WHITE bleached tripe you can buy in the grocery store which is fit for human consumption but lacking all the nutrients present in GREEN tripe which is so great for dogs. 

I feed mine a whole dinner (one pound) of raw green tripe once per week.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> My dogs get chicken leg quarters maybe 2 dinners per week. The ones I buy are HUGE and make up an entire meal for mine.
> 
> As far as liver and beef tripe daily, I would say probably no. Liver is very rich and given too much can cause some tummy upset. Also make sure you are talking about GREEN tripe, not the WHITE bleached tripe you can buy in the grocery store which is fit for human consumption but lacking all the nutrients present in GREEN tripe which is so great for dogs.
> 
> I feed mine a whole dinner (one pound) of raw green tripe once per week.


So what do you give them daily, if i go raw or home made i need to go cheep, do i give Lucky chicken necks, leg quarters or what else?, do green tripe realy smell so bad? i could get tripe water cleaned by the butcher, can i feed him that? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't really have an answer to your question, except that the tripe does smell, like cow manure, but not as bad as people made me think. It is tolerable.

I am in a similar situation in that I have just switched to raw for my Phoebe because of her terrible allergies. It is the only food that she is not allergic to that I have left to try to get her to feel better. I am using Oma's Pride at the moment. I chose it for many reasons, one being that it is made locally here in Connecticut by a company that has been a meat supplier for 50 years and started their dog food company 9 years ago when they had very allergic golden, started feeding raw, saw great results and decided that because that had the freshest meat available to them in great quantity they would market the raw products for animals. I actually emailed the vice president for some advice and she called me the next day and talked to me for an hour and then referred me to the woman that I am working with.

I thought I would start slow with the Oma's. I am feeding her, at the advice of this very knowledgeable raw feeder, raw green tripe for a 3 week period to get her very sensitive digestive system in better shape. At their advice About a month ago, I started her on Kefir, which is cultured milk that is loaded with live bacterial cultures, more than yogurt to help her system before I even started the tripe, which is loaded with the digestive enzymes and bacteria that she needs. We will then slowly add meat a week at a time as she tolerates it. 

She loves it, but is a gulper and I worry about that, because I don't know how I can transition her to something like chicken quarters or necks or any chunks of meat. Which, admittedly, I am very nervous about because of it.

She has vomited her meal back up twice this week, including tonight but both nights she has been fed later than usual as I worked late. I am not sure what to make of that.

I hope that what I have told you about Oma's Pride is helpful to you, check out their website. I can only tell you to research raw feeding, read all you can.

If anyone has any advice or experience with what I am facing I would appreciate any information you may have.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hmsalazar said:


> So what do you give them daily, if i go raw or home made i need to go cheep, do i give Lucky chicken necks, leg quarters or what else?, do green tripe realy smell so bad? i could get tripe water cleaned by the butcher, can i feed him that? Thanks for your help.



I rotate meat sources throughout the week. They eat chicken leg quarters, turkey necks, pork neckbones, whole fish (mackerel usually), green tripe.. and anything else I occasionally find (rabbit, beef if I find it on sale, etc)

And no, the water cleaned tripe (bleached tripe, appears white) is NOT what you want to feed your dogs. You need to look for GREEN tripe.. which is not sold at the grocery store as its not fit for human consumption. It is green because it contains the cow's stomach contents (grass, etc) and that is where all the nutrients are for the dogs... and the stink! Yes it smells somewhat like manure. At first it really grossed me out... now I am used to it and just breathe through my mouth on tripe-for-dinner-day. I buy green tripe in frozen raw form from www.greentripe.com but you can also find it elsewhere online, or in canned form in pet stores under a brand called Tripett.

I really would not recommend feeding a raw diet without extensive research and planning on your part. There is much more to it than simply throwing down a piece of meat every night for them. If you would like to switch to raw WHILE you do research, I would recommend feeding a premade raw like the above poster suggested... that way you can be absolutely sure your dog is getting a complete and balanced diet while you do research to make your own diet for them. I used Nature's Variety raw patties when I first transitioned Sam to a raw diet and he loved them.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> Hi, i want to start feeding Lucky (5 1/2 months old) with some raw food, What do you think for 1 meal dry and the other one raw?. I'm giving him raw chicken necks but i could get cheep chicken quarterks, whats the best for Lucky? how can i feed chicken quarters?. Can i give him chicken liver and beef tripe daily? Thanks for your help.


I NEVER feed chicken leg quarters to my 2 goldens. The reason is because they are weight bearing bones and are prone to splintering very easily. Another reason is that i know of too many raw feeders that have had their dogs choke on the leg bone. 

The CHEAP chicken leg quarters are not the best raw food to feed. The reason is because the leg quarters are injected with other ingredients(usually not natural) to keep the chicken from drying out as it is being cooked. Because these leg quarters are injected with this fluid, they can sell less poundage for the same amount of money

Here is a yahoo group that caters to ONLY helping raw feeders find meat for their pets. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CarnivoreFeed-Supplier/

For more raw feeding information try www.rawlearning.com , www.rawmeatybones.com


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

How about chciken breast with ribs, are they safe and good? If feeding liver, heart, etc, its beter cooked or uncooked. Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

You can start off with chicken leg quarters
You would feed your puppy 2-3% of his estimated adult weight of that 
80% meat, 10% bone and 10% organ over time not daily

At first you will feed more bone as you dog is getting use to the food to keep the stools solid, Keep an eye on his stools, if they are comming out white add more meat and less bone.

Liver would be about 5% of the organ meat and you could feed it daily,you would need to figure out the %
My dogs get a little more that 5%, My 70 lb dogs get 2 oz per day and there very healthy.

You dont need to feed bone or organ meat daily but would be good to meet the 80/10/10 over the week.
Tripe is a great addition to the diet and could be fed daily, I sometimes feed it daily,a few times a week or make a whole meal of it

Chicken quarters are fine,It is the weight bearing bones of large animals that should not be fed, On a 1000 lb cow the leg bones are very dense and are hard on teeth.

I like to buy entire turkeys and cut them up and feed parts of the turkey over the week along with beef,tripe,kidney,pork neck,liver,chicken quarters ect

When buying chicken or turkey just make sure the meat was not enhanced,you can look at the sodium level if its over 100, its enhanced and i would avoid it.

If feeding non grass fed meat you should also feed fish oil so they will get the omega 3 fatty acids.
Good luck with your puppy


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

BeckyB said:


> You can start off with chicken leg quarters
> You would feed your puppy 2-3% of his estimated adult weight of that
> 80% meat, 10% bone and 10% organ over time not daily
> 
> ...


Well, this is getting a little confusing. I'm giving vegetables to cut dow protein as recomended before the 7th month. Lucky is a very fast eater so no legs for now, only tights. Also some chicken breast with ribs, but taken some meat apart for us (1 - 1.35 dlls/lb). I dont know if i should feed it with the skin or with our it (i'm now taking it apart). Thanks to all for your help.


----------

